# Help Request for UK EV'ers!



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm currently building the open revolt controller, it's been going great until I tried to solder the power board. My 100 watt soldering gun just wont touch it at all! 

Paul recommends using a 200w/250w iron/gun. I can't find one in the country for a reasonable cost and am loath to pay a small fortune for something I'll almost certainly not use again, or wait weeks for one from hong kong!! so...

Has anyone got a 200w or more gun or iron I can borrow for a couple of days at all please? I will of course pay postage both ways and something for your trouble, either 230v or 110v is fine as I have a tranny.

Alternatively if anyone knows where I can find one for sensible cost, or has a used one to sell, please let me know.

Many thanks in anticipation 

Paul


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked stained glass craft shops? They use heavy duty irons.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi salty,

Thanks for that, I've found several, but the prices are all nuts!

Any UK guys about at all with a 200 watt or so iron/gun?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have anything that size but have you tried a gas soldering iron kit with a blow torch tip?

I use one of those to get things really hot in a localised area, it might help alongside your soldering iron.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Paul,

I've got a gas soldering Iron that seems to do everything I throw at it. I'm not sure about the watt rating but it is rated for 1300C. you're more than welcome to give it a go 

Ace_Bridger has built the revolt / P&S controller and may have some tips.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Paul,

I built the power stage of my P&S OpenRevolt using a 100/140 watt Weller soldering gun that is very similar to this one I found on eBay UK. In searching "soldering gun" I found used ons a low as 4 pounds. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150W-ELEC...R-240V-WITH-TWO-SPARE-TIPS-CASE-/150741930801
pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2318eb5331#ht_3205wt_1159

I always used the 140 watt stage of the gun when using it when building the components so the 150 watt gun shown should also do the job.

The gas types are OK but leave a residue and of course there is the cost of the gas cylinders as well

Having this tool around when building a EV makes good sense as well.

Jim


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The gas soldering iron I have uses butane lighter fuel. It runs a heating catalyst to heat the tips and also has an assortment of hot air, hot knife and brazing flame nozzles.

It's a useful tool even if it doesn't work for what you need now.

I use it a lot for heat shrink tube from tiny 2mm tube to 20mm adhesive lined tube.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Paul,

You got it then!! I finished my soldering about two weeks ago and the power board was a pig, as was any connection to the ground plain on the controller board as the heat just gets sucks right out onto it.

I was really struggling to get any heat into the board on those tricky joints.

I was using the kit at work and had success with two irons both turned up to the max!! I used one iron to float solder onto the legs of the caps and gate resistors and then hit the leg with both irons and using a sort of painting motion with one i managed to get the solder to flow and spread over the solder pad.

Hope this helps.

Adam


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

I used 100W soldering iron with success. Too many seconds on top of copper and it melts the copper part off the pcb. Cost was less than 10 eur. I guess small 100W iron won't do because of low thermal mass. Mine is bulky. I also used flux core solder which might be the key to success. Some solders just won't run and are real pain to work with. Too much heat or heat applied too long time and flux burns away making neat soldering impossible. Or maybe it is only me not knowing how to use them properly, hehe.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a dual Weller solder station under my desk at work which I got from work when they upgraded all the old irons. It's £250 worth of kit so should do the job.

PM me with you address and I'll send it over. I have no immediate need for it so you're welcome to use it and send back at your leisure.

I will need it back as I'm building a new Man Space and it will take price of place in the electrical area!!

PM me and I'll post it.

Adam


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

PS. Getting two irons on there worked for me. Use one to get solder onto the leg of the component and then get the second iron and hit it with both to get the solder flowing down onto the pad.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Many thanks for all the replies 

Adam,

Firstly, congratulations on the recent new arrival! 
I've actually had the kit for over 2 months now, finally got the time to start to build it. Sailed through the control board with my 30 watt iron, but the ground plain connections were a bit slow to take, as you found. Now hit a wall again with the power board.  Thanks for the offer of borrowing the iron, I may take you up on it, but am going to try the 150 watt iron Jim found first as it's cheap enough (don't know how I didn't find that one!)

Jim,

Thanks for finding the iron and confirming 150 watt should do it  

Kind regards to all.

PS, quite like the Santa Pod idea!


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

favguy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Many thanks for all the replies
> 
> ...


Thanks for the congrats. The little chap is just great and thanks heavens that he looks just like his mum!!

Yeah, it's those ground plains they just act as big heat sink and the heat goes out into them.

If those irons are cheap then maybe buy two and get the heat in that way?

Have I created a monster with the Santa Pod suggestion!!?? It wouls be a giggle though!!

Good luck and let us know how you get on, if you would.

Cheers,

Adam


----------

